# bought a pair of klein pliers today



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

i bought that pair last week also.

They have a Mansfield plant.

http://www.kleintools.com/content/american-manufacturing


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

I bought a pair the other week too. I like the fact they say support our troops and that Klein donated some money to Operation Homefront.

And who doesn't love camo.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Supply house or is home cheapo carrying them?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Limited quanity at supply house. They talk like they got 6 or eight pair and thats it.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

nolabama said:


> Limited quanity at supply house. They talk like they got 6 or eight pair and thats it.


Yea very short supply. The supply house I deal with got between 4 to 6 pairs for each branch.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

indeed rare/hard to come by. 

I gotta get a pair


----------



## Blue (Nov 28, 2010)

Got them too. Cooper electric in pa had a small display on the counter. Looks like it held about 8 pair. Have not seen them at home cheapo.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Are those actually canvas coated handles or is that just part of the printed design?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Camo is printed on the tool. Grip is clear plastic


----------



## Chris Simms (Oct 23, 2007)

don't drop them in the leaves


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Collectors Item, worth big money


----------



## mikeyrob (Mar 16, 2012)

just picked up a pair yesterday. I also snagged a sweet camo werner 5' ladder last week.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

The question is this.....Is 6 to 8 per supply house all that will be made period? If it is, they will be collectors items, so don't open the package. 

Or, was this just a first shipment, and more will be in stock soon?


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bought one of `em last week. Put it in my spare tool kit in the trunk of my car.

Paid $42 for it. Comparable to what y'all paid?

Sheesh: Just checked on eBay and some sellers are asking upwards of $100 for them!!


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

kbsparky said:


> Bought one of `em last week. Put it in my spare tool kit in the trunk of my car.
> 
> Paid $42 for it. Comparable to what y'all paid?
> 
> Sheesh: Just checked on eBay and some sellers are asking upwards of $100 for them!!




I paid $37....with my supposed special pricing matrix.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Sounds like I got ripped ....


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Haha. Coworker turned me on to them. He paid 40 in Mobile. I paid 50 in New Orleans. Lol


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I've got em. They are sweet!!


----------



## Lemus"TheDon"Navarro (Jun 1, 2011)

Just got two today in LOMBARD ,IL glad they still had some for this vet paid $50 each picked me up a occidental leather tool belt and tool pouch too lol


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

_camo_ tools? are you guys contracting work for the nsa? ~CS~


----------



## Lemus"TheDon"Navarro (Jun 1, 2011)

Not yet :laughing:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Would for the bux they pay... and id get digi camo like the cool kids


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

I got a pair today. $36


----------



## Chris Simms (Oct 23, 2007)

Our local City Electric Supplier has 18 pair for sale!
Mgr said all the City Electric stores have about the same amount


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I finally busted a pair of Kliens, because i used it for a hammer too many times

They were given to me by an old master, who owned them for 30 yrs, i had them for 20

so they stood up to abuse for 50

buy _that_ @ HF!

~CS~


----------



## Speedlimit190 (Apr 29, 2012)

They use hydrographics, I bought two pair last week for $37.xx. Wish they had the JW handles.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Anyone remember those limited edition Klein's that came out just before the year 2000? They had silver, sparkly grips...now I kinda wish I had bought them.


----------



## spook (Oct 20, 2011)

Man, I wish I could get a pair. I went to the supply house today and they laughed at me for wanting some. I guess its an American thing only according to them.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> I finally busted a pair of Kliens, because i used it for a hammer too many times
> 
> They were given to me by an old master, who owned them for 30 yrs, i had them for 20
> 
> ...


I'd like to try and build a house using a pair of Kleins instead of a hammer.
Film it all and let Klien use it in an ad, for a fee:laughing:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Blue said:


> Got them too. Cooper electric in pa had a small display on the counter. Looks like it held about 8 pair. Have not seen them at home cheapo.


Cooper still had some on the counter yesterday


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm putting these in the same category as my camo padmount :laughing:


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

spook said:


> Man, I wish I could get a pair. I went to the supply house today and they laughed at me for wanting some. I guess its an American thing only according to them.



I'm sure you could find one on ebay.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

You will pay a premium


----------



## revalea17 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for share the post with us.


----------



## adamv7010 (Mar 21, 2011)

I bought a pair yesterday from the supply house @ 46$ or somewhere close to ThAt. Guy said they had 2 or 3 cases of them left


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

There's a sucker born.........


----------



## BostonSparky (Jan 12, 2012)

nolabama said:


> You will pay a premium


I asked the supply house today and they were out BUT should be getting more. 

Ill take my chances with them before I buy them for 75.


----------



## Techy (Mar 4, 2011)

CED in town here got 180 pairs, but they're supposedly the #2 Klein distributor in the 'Southeast region'


----------

